

Show HN: Anonymously talk to co-workers - volaski
http://www.offgarden.com

======
volaski
Hi, I built an anonymous message board for talking to your coworkers and
classmates.

Basically you sign up with your work email or school email to join your
work/school group and post things anonymously.

I built Offgarden because I had a lot of moments at work where I wanted to
suggest or ask things but was too shy to (or was afraid of being judged, or
didn't want to be confrontational with anyone). You can learn more here:
[http://offgarden.com/about](http://offgarden.com/about) Would love your
feedback!

